# Need help with a name for this 'stew'...



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

My mom and I make this dish in the crockpot: chicken (comes out almost shredded), black beans, stewed tomatoes, roasted red peppers and rice. Doesn't look good but it tastes great. We'd like to serve it at our party but need a name for it!

Thanks!

Cheryl


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

How about "Mr.Smith" for the name ,the chicken really comes in handy there!

Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## togomor (Sep 22, 2004)

Almost sounds like a gumbo, is it cajun spicy? How about "Rotting Bat Gumbo"? Or something along those lines, playing up the flesh falling off the bone aspect, and hiding the fact that it's just chicken.

Also, I'd be interested in the full recipe if you wouldn't mind posting it.


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

I guess I should have clairified...the recipe calls for boneless/skinless chicken...so the falling off the bone idea wouldn't really work, although it's a thought!

I'd be glad to post the recipe...it's quite delicious and oh, so easy!

Red Pepper Chicken
4 boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 jar (15oz) roasted red peppers, undrained
1 can Mexican stewed tomatoes
1 onion, chopped
1/2 tsp salt
pepper or pepper blend to taste

Place chicken in slow cooker. In a bowl, combine the beans, red peppers, tomatoes, onion, salt & pepper. Pour over the chicken. Cover and cook on low for 6 hours or until chicken in tender. 

Serve over rice. 

**We will double this recipe for the party.

Cheryl


----------



## togomor (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe! OK, how about "Boiled Boneless Breast of Buzzard"? (...with Baked Black Beans, if you wish, to continue the alliteration...)


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

The recipe sounds great, but I'm trying to picture this and it doesn't look pretty. What about "Inard stew"? It just seems like it would look like internal organs.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Mmmmm...that sounds good! Thanks for sharing the recipe.

How about Roadkill Stew (watch out for the chunks of gravel!)

---------------------

Dr. Frederick Van Frankenstein – "That's FRONK-en-steen!": "You know, I don't mean to embarrass you, but I'm, ah, rather brilliant surgeon. Perhaps I could help you with that hump."

Igor: "What hump?"


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

I love the "Boiled Breast of Buzzard", lmao! How about a really long name that sounds like you're just giving them the list of ingredients? Tooth of Snake, and Boiled Bat, Lizard Lips and Tail of Rat, Witch's Snot and Eye of Cat, and lots more yummy stuff like that!

Yagottawanna!


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

How about "What ever happened to Stew?" 

A bloody sleeve nearby would add to it quite well.


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by unknown_
> 
> How about "What ever happened to Stew?"
> 
> A bloody sleeve nearby would add to it quite well.


ha. love that idea.

_You'll poke your eye out_


----------



## dklunde (Oct 20, 2004)

How about Monster Mash.


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

How about Ghoulish Goulash?

SQBS

"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=82


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Playing off of unknown's suggestion... apart from the dinner table, you could put a framed picture of a generic guy and drape it with black bunting and light a candle in front of it (memorial-like). When anyone asks who it is, say "it's Stew."

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by togomor_
> 
> Thanks for the recipe! OK, how about "Boiled Boneless Breast of Buzzard"? (...with Baked Black Beans, if you wish, to continue the alliteration...)


Hey now, no need to talk about boiling buzzards! []

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------

